# Knoppix 5.3



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Mar 9, 2008)

Anyone given it a whirl?


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 9, 2008)

i've tried it, maid my own live cd for work actually, it allows me to boot into any pc connected to a network at my office building and get inside the linux servers if they need maintenence.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Mar 9, 2008)

how is it? how do you "make your own live cd" and "boot into any pc"


----------



## xfire (Mar 9, 2008)

Knoopix is good if you like KDE interface. AFAIK making your own live CD/Linux Cd is called remastering a distro.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Mar 9, 2008)

ok, thanks for the info. anyone else tried it?


----------



## Steevo (Mar 9, 2008)

I have used Knoppix in the past for virus/adware/spyware removal on Windows installs. Boot to it, mount the NTFS volume and delete the trouble files.



I have never installed it as a permanent OS. I like KDE and a few other GUI's I used KDE with Debian in years past. Stable and fast compared to the windows counterpart, but hacking together drivers for a 7500 was a pain in the ass. Most newer hardware is supported by the manufacturer or the development community these days.


----------



## xfire (Mar 10, 2008)

Knoopix is to be used as a live CD meaning it'll pretty slow when compared to an installed distro.


----------

